# E3-1230 32GB Ram, 4 x 1 TB HDD, 100TB BW, 2 IPv4, KVM/IPMI - $60



## lolitseasy (Apr 21, 2015)

*Lolitseasy* has been in the industry since 2006 and launched hosting services in 2011.
Our website: https://www.lolitseasy.com

Never seen before pricing, just for VPSBoard

Use code *VIPME*

*Dedicated Server*

★★ Location : Netherlands ★★
 

*IRON MAN*
E-3 1230 Quad Core
Hyper Threading 4 cores, 8 threads
*32 GB RAM* DDR3 
4 x 1TB HDD
1 Gbps Dedicated (*unshared*) Port
*100 TB* Dedicated Bandwidth
*2 IPv4*
NL AMS-01 Datacenter
*SEMI-MANAGED**
FREE 24/7 Support*
*KVM/IPMI*
Try our HP iLO kvm/ipmi. You will be blown away.
iOS and Android app available for KVM/IPMI.

*Price - $**130 */ Month*.*
*VpsBoard OFFER *$*60* / Month, monthly recurring. *Use code VIPME*

★★ *Order Now* ★★

>>*Instant Activation*<<
After order verification during business hours.
*Open ticket to get promotional items marked in red above added.*

*All our servers come with:*
-- Complete Root Access
-- Dedicated IP
-- Full duplex dedicated port
-- Multiple OS choices
-- Free Basic Managed Support 24/7
-- Fully Managed Service for additional cost.
-- Unlimited Free Reboots
-- Unlimited OS installs
-- 99.9% Network Uptime Gurantee with SLA
-- 2 hour Priority hardware support for failed hardware.
-- Branded Server Grade Hardware
-- No Set up fees
-- No Processing/Transaction Fees

*Network:* Test IPs and files https://www.lolitseasy.com/network.html

Our website: https://www.lolitseasy.com
*Sales Inquiries*: [email [email protected]][email protected]
*Sales tickets*: Sales Support Ticket

*FAQ*

Q: Access to control panel or KVM?
A: Yes and Yes! We provide our clients with a control panel which enables them to perform basic server functions like Reboot, Reinstall, Rescue Mode. You can check your Traffic usage. Most of our servers come with KVM. You can control them using our iOS or android device too.

Q: Do you offer an uptime guarantee?
A: We use enterprise class network and provide a 99.9% uptime with SLA. We operate 24/7/365 and our networks are congestion-free providing fast and amazing speeds. Check our network information here: https://www.lolitseasy.com/network.html

Q: Quarterly, Yearly Discounts, Change Plans?
A: Yes, This is absolutely Possible. You can start on a month to month contract and if you find us amazing, you can save more by moving to quarterly or yearly plan.

Q: Refunds?
A: No, We do not provide any refunds on dedicated servers, unless your delivery is late by 5 business days. Ask all the questions and get your doubts cleared before purchase. We are a friendly bunch, we don't bite.

Q: How can I pay?
A: We accept all major credit & debit cards along with Paypal. For other forms of payment, please open a ticket.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 23, 2015)

I've just read your ToS, and consider why you provide

"1 Gbps Dedicated (unshared) Port

100 TB Dedicated Bandwidth"

But you strict the 100 TB server to fair-use policy?


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

Because if there is no fair use policy there will be lot of bandwidth abusers which will degrade the network performance for everyone.

It helps us plan our network capacity while providing great performance. No one likes surprises at the end of the month.

If you have a specific use case, come talk to us and we will work with you. Some of the customers just prefer to buy and abuse which makes network capacity planning difficult.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 23, 2015)

You advertise something, and don't expect clients use it. It's strange for me. If your network can't give 1Gbps dedicated port with 100TB dedicated bandwidth for each customer, it's better not to advertise it.


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry looks like you mis-read or I have not been clear while writing. You can fully use the 100 TB at 1 Gbps speed, just not for abuse related activities.

A few activities that are not allowed is using the node for CDN as it is against our commercial interest.

We have customers pushing more than 5 TB per day!


----------



## Munzy (Apr 23, 2015)

Why can't you host a CDN on it?


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

lolitseasy said:


> A few activities that are not allowed is using the node for CDN as it is against our commercial interest.


^^


----------



## sv01 (Apr 23, 2015)

lolitseasy said:


> Sorry looks like you mis-read or I have not been clear while writing. You can fully use the 100 TB at 1 Gbps speed, just not for abuse related activities.
> 
> *A few activities that are not allowed* is using the node for CDN as it is against our commercial interest.
> 
> We have customers pushing more than 5 TB per day!


and what the other?


----------



## comXyz (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not sure about your definition for "Abuse", you give them dedicated 1Gbps and 100TB bandwidth. When they use all 100TB bandwidth, the service will be suspended, right?

How can they abuse others if they use their dedicated resources?


----------



## comXyz (Apr 23, 2015)

I've just clicked on the order link and see it

"Processing Fee (4.0000%):"

and your advertisement:

"-- No Set up fees

-- No Processing/Transaction Fees"

Hmm too much confusing


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

sv01 said:


> and what the other?


As a DDos service, port scanner, child porn etc.


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

comXyz said:


> I'm not sure about your definition for "Abuse", you give them dedicated 1Gbps and 100TB bandwidth. When they use all 100TB bandwidth, the service will be suspended, right?
> 
> 
> How can they abuse others if they use their dedicated resources?


Giving them dedicated resources doesn't mean freedom to DDos others or break TOS. Using services to DDos others is considered an abuse. Port scanning is also an abuse. Mass emailing is also an abuse. 

No we don't suspend without notification. We will provide them multiple notices when they are close to go over their bandwidth limit. We will try and work with them but as we have stated in our TOS/AUP, depending on the situation or lack of response we will decide to slow them down or suspend.


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

comXyz said:


> I've just clicked on the order link and see it
> 
> 
> "Processing Fee (4.0000%):"
> ...


If you are ready to purchase, open a ticket and we will waive it off for VPS board customers.

Mind it, VPS board is not the only place where we post offers.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 23, 2015)

@lolitseasy can you list all the abuse usage that you don't allow? Or as long as they don't violate your acceptable use policy they will be OK?

I read your Fair Use Policy for 100TB servers few times, but not sure what it's about. What is "normal, fair, and reasonable use"? It just follows your Acceptable use policy, correct?


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 23, 2015)

@comXyz I will add the DDos and port scanning. I think rest of them are mentioned in the AUP. Yes, 100TB servers will follow the AUP too.

If you think anything needs changing or re-arranging please feel free to point that out. Appreciate the effort to help us be more clear.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 24, 2015)

And what is it "Bandwidth usage is to be reasonably consistent throughout every month, without irregular bandwidth usage patterns"?

Does it mean the first month I use 5TB, but next month I use 50TB, my server will be suspended?

The first time I feel too much confusing while reading ToS


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 24, 2015)

Suspension is a last resort. We are here to work with our customers and not kick them out or harass them. As said earlier, we will send you a notice to make sure they are aware of what is happening with their bandwidth or server.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 24, 2015)

It seems pretty clear now. I'm going to get one.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 24, 2015)

@comXyz please make sure you let VPSBoard know more about it in a few weeks, or months, when you have been able to make a good assessment of their service. I'm interested to hear what you think of it.

The reason for not allowing CDN was very peculiar. I never heard such a reason in my life.

Good luck with your service @comXyz.



comXyz said:


> It seems pretty clear now. I'm going to get one.


----------



## devonblzx (Apr 24, 2015)

lolitseasy said:


> A few activities that are not allowed is using the node for CDN as it is against our commercial interest.


How exactly do you define what a CDN is?   So you don't allow static file hosting?  Can you realistically limit if someone hosts static files elsewhere as well as on your network?


----------



## mehargags (Apr 24, 2015)

Can you please give DC location and Test IPs please ?

I need to setup a server for an Indian client, want least latency for them!


----------



## comXyz (Apr 24, 2015)

@k0nsl sure, I will give feedback after few weeks or few months.


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 24, 2015)

mehargags said:


> Can you please give DC location and Test IPs please ?
> 
> I need to setup a server for an Indian client, want least latency for them!


@mehargags Check our network page and The Netherlands ip/test files section.

https://www.lolitseasy.com/network.html


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 24, 2015)

@k0nsl Down the line, we are planning on adding CDN as a add-on service. Hence there is a conflict of interest.


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 24, 2015)

@k0nsl Down the line, we are planning on adding CDN as a add-on service. Hence there is a conflict of interest.


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 24, 2015)

comXyz said:


> @k0nsl sure, I will give feedback after few weeks or few months.


@comXyz Hope you enjoy the server. We could have delivered it much earlier if there wasn't the raid confusion.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Apr 24, 2015)

comXyz said:


> I've just clicked on the order link and see it
> 
> 
> "Processing Fee (4.0000%):"
> ...


I have exactly same questions with the Processing Fee (4.0000%) Are you charging customer Paypal fee? This is not a good practices if you are and this is against Paypal Policy.


----------



## mehargags (Apr 25, 2015)

yeah I checked the Ping was Ok for me. and raised you a ticket to ask if I can install custom ISOs and Also Windows...


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 25, 2015)

@mehargags Sorry mate, I don't see any ticket or any email from you.

You will have KVM/IPMI. You can install the whole world  .

On a serious note, we cannot guarantee top notch support for the custom iso, as long as you are ok with that send in the order. We are really low on our stock so you may want to be quick.


----------

